# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.22.01. IMEI Repair for Alcatel Qcom smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.22.01 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Pack 5 Update:*  Once again, we are proud to present a brand new solution requested by customers! 
Released full *IMEI repair* support for a group of newest *Alcatel* smartphones! *Alcatel:* *♦ OT-4045 / 4045D / 4045X / 4045A
♦ OT-4060 / OT-4060A / OT-4060O / 4060S
♦ OT-5042 / 5042A / 5042D / 5042X
♦ OT-5051 / 5051D / 5051J / 5051X / 5051M
♦ OT-5054 / OT-5054O / OT-5054W / 5054X / 5054D / 5054S / 5054A
♦ OT-5056 / 5056e / 5056M / 5056A / 5056X / 5056D
♦ OT-5057 / 5057M / 5057A
♦ OT-5065 / OT-5065O / 5065D / 5065J / 5065X / 5065A
♦ OT-5098 / 5098S / OT-5098O
♦ OT-5154 / 5154A 
♦ OT-6039 / 6039K / 6039S / 6039A / 6039Y / 6039H
♦ OT-7043 / 7043A / 7043K / 7043Y / 7043E
♦ OT-7044 / 7044Y / 7044X
♦ OT-7048 / 7048X / 7048A / 7048S
♦ OT-9001 / 9001D / 9001I / 9001X
♦ OT-9006 / 9006W
♦ OT-9007 / 9007T / 9007X / 9007A
♦ OT-9015 / 9015B / 9015W / 9015B
♦ OT-9022 / 9022D / 9022X / 9022S
♦ OT-9030 / 9030G / 9030Q / 9030Y
♦ OT-A621R
♦ OT-V895N / VF-895N
♦ OT-V900 / VDF 900
♦ OT-VF1397
♦ OT-VF1400
♦ OT-VF1497 / VF-1497*  Benefits:  ♦ one-click solution; 
♦ no rooting required; 
♦ all versions (A/X/D/Y...) supported; 
♦ double SIM phones supported. 
Service manual is available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
This solution is available as our virtual product - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

